# Help For a Beginner Tackle Maker.....



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have been looking through all of these awesome lures you guys have made for a while. This winter I was planning on TRYING to start doing some myself. I had some money saved up (I'm 17) and was going to ask you guys what a beginner should buy to get started. I no longer have that money......but I am now an owner of a nice bow . I am going to try and save up again, so if I can get some replies on what I should start looking at buying that would help a lot. I don't mind hand painting with a brush, which I would probably prefer since I can't afford an airbrush and all the fancy paint. Any help appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

What kinds of lures are you wanting to make? Crankbaits, jigs, bucktails? 

I'm going to assume you are talking about building wooden lures. I use a band saw, router table, disc sander, and hand drill. You can save yourself some $$$ by buying this equipment used. You'll also need a lure turner, and an airbrush and compressor to paint. You're looking at several hundered to get started. Ask for money for your birthday, Christmas, and graduation (since you're 17 I assume you're close!). Go to public sales in your area, you might be able to find some nice wood working equipment for cheap.

jeremy


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

bowhunter29 said:


> What kinds of lures are you wanting to make? Crankbaits, jigs, bucktails?
> 
> I'm going to assume you are talking about building wooden lures. I use a band saw, router table, disc sander, and hand drill. You can save yourself some $$$ by buying this equipment used. You'll also need a lure turner, and an airbrush and compressor to paint. You're looking at several hundered to get started. Ask for money for your birthday, Christmas, and graduation (since you're 17 I assume you're close!). Go to public sales in your area, you might be able to find some nice wood working equipment for cheap.
> 
> jeremy


Ok thanks. Yes I was talking about wooden lures. Thanks for the info.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you lack the usual tools, you might start by using balsa so that you can carve the basic shape of the bait with a sharp knife.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

vc1111 said:


> If you lack the usual tools, you might start by using balsa so that you can carve the basic shape of the bait with a sharp knife.


Thanks a lot. Hadn't thought of that before. What's a good cheap clear coat? Can I use clear nail polish?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes, but I think you would like Devcon 2 Ton Epoxy much more.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to have to try it I guess. Thanks. 
I'm in woodshop/construction tech. at school so hopefully when I have my work done I can make some on the lathe.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

If you are looking to make money off this you can probably make a few bucks selling T shirts which you airbrush.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Had some free time to carve out a couple. Carved them out on the band saw and sanded them up on a spindle sander. Used some scrap wood which I believe is poplar. Is this a good wood to use for lures? I really had fun carving and sanding the bodies up. Drew out how I plan on painting them. I'm planning on drilling a whole or two in each through the body and adding a split shot to them. not sure how much weight is too much weight, I'm very amateur at this, haha.
The top, the jerkbait, is 4 1/4" x 5/8" and the crankbait is 3" x 5/8". Can I get some advice of how much weight to add? Any help is greatly appreciated. 
Also, I don't plan on adding hooks the traditional way with two sets of trebles hanging from the bottom (The places I fish are really weedy). I plan on adding one straight shank hook to the top in a groove with a weed guard of some sort.
I did these rather quickly so I didn't round them off as MUCH as I would of liked. The top, bottom and sides are kind of flat. Hoping this won't hurt the action on them. In the shop we have 2 bench saws, 2 miter saws, 3 bandsaws, a spindle sander, drill presses, routers, a lathe or 2, pretty much anything you would find in a typical highschool shop class. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Oops, forgot to add a pic. Might also add a skirt of some sort to the back of the jerkbait in the way a hula popper is (on a little peg).


----------

